# Anesthesia 01967 and 01968 (Help!)



## pvang (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi-

Can one anesthesiologists bill 01967 and another anesthesiologist bill add-on code +01968 ????

Does add-on for anesthesia follow the same guidelines as CPT codes where the primary and the add-on has to be reported by the same physician?

Thanks so much in advance for any help!

PVang


----------



## JHIBNER (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, the times should be broken down for each and each is payable w/same or different anesthesiologist.


----------



## pvang (Jul 14, 2011)

Do you know where I can find the information that states add on codes for anesthesia can be billed by a different physician? Thanks!


----------

